# PLEASE HELP!!! my chanel bag is hold by customs.



## pinkywhite

I bought Authentic chanel bag from Japan,the tracking shows "Inbound Into Customs" already been 15 days,my post office told me that they have no idea..when I customs will release this package??

*Seller put $100 as a gift(used bag).*

Anyone can let me know 
1)why Customs held the bag for so long?
2)what can I do customs will release this package?
3)if I do nothing,just wait,when I can received this package??


Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

You have no choice but to wait.. you can try calling the customs office

and see what info they are willing to give you..


----------



## blackonmaroon

Unfortunately, hotshot is right.  If customs has it, there's no way to get it until they release it.  I think it's a good idea to call, though, in case they can give you some more information.  I've never called customs, so sadly I can't provide any further insight.  Good luck!


----------



## pro_shopper

Sometimes customs will hold the package and they could open it to see what is inside. If there is an invoice or price tag indicating the original retail price then they may charge your buyer duty fees.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Sorry to hear that OP. I just can't believe why customs are holding your package for that long. I have had international orders in the past and it was held in the customs about 1-2 days. They opened and inspected it but that's only it. Just got the bill for duties and taxes after 2 months.


----------



## pinkywhite

Thank you all,is there any possible because the customs hold so long because they think it is fake???


----------



## pzold

pinkywhite said:


> Thank you all,is there any possible because the customs hold so long because they think it is fake???


 
Yes that is possible.  Read this thread about this very issue ....and it is still not resolved. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/help-i-sent-bag-australia-buyer-customs-wants-552948.html


----------



## Ellie Mae

Oh brother........


----------



## Ellie Mae

Pinky.. sorry... the AUSSIE customs battle was on.  But it was WON, so do not give up hope!

Did you manage to locate a phone # for the customs officials where your bag is being held?

And what CARRIER has the package.. USPS, UPS, Fed-Ex??


----------



## Smoothoprter

pinkywhite said:


> I bought Authentic chanel bag from Japan,the tracking shows "Inbound Into Customs" already been 15 days,my post office told me that they have no idea..when I customs will release this package??
> 
> *Seller put $100 as a gift(used bag).*
> 
> Anyone can let me know
> 1)why Customs held the bag for so long?
> 2)what can I do customs will release this package?
> 3)if I do nothing,just wait,when I can received this package??
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
You had a Chanel bag valued at $100 on the customs form, and marked as a gift? 

As in the other thread, it is quite possible that customs is holding the bag because they think it's fake at that price.


----------



## Ellie Mae

Smoothoprter said:


> You had a Chanel bag valued at $100 on the customs form, and marked as a gift?
> 
> As in the other thread, it is quite possible that customs is holding the bag because they think it's fake at that price.



Yes, this is VERY true.  NEVER, EVER, EVER under-declare a bag!


----------



## gidramom

As others said, calling the custom office is a good idea. Does the tracking say which port the package has been held at?


----------



## Doglover1610

Oh noooooo......not again!!! Good luck OP!!!


----------



## dell

Ellie Mae said:


> Oh brother........


 

I second that!  I don't ship outside of the US for a reason!


----------



## shinymagpie

Shipping outside is not a problem. It is the declaration on customs forms. A Chanel anything is a no brainer. Big metal CCs all over everything. Big braided metal chains. They stick out in X-ray like you wouldn't believe. I have watched mine roll across the screens at the airport. Just don't do it. You never know what the legal consequences are. I have enormous sympathy for the OP waiting for her bag on one level but not on another. There is too much risk to the OP and the seller by underdeclaring.


----------



## shinymagpie

Follow up question. Your tracking on USPS shows inbound into customs or your tracking on Japan Post EMS says that...

Sometimes the systems don't get cross aligned. I have seen that happen where the update didn't get run and the bag was actually sitting waiting for the buyer to find a redelivery card. The tracking had not been updated internationally or locally.  Just some hope there...



pinkywhite said:


> I bought Authentic chanel bag from Japan,the tracking shows "Inbound Into Customs" already been 15 days,my post office told me that they have no idea..when I customs will release this package??
> 
> *Seller put $100 as a gift(used bag).*
> 
> Anyone can let me know
> 1)why Customs held the bag for so long?
> 2)what can I do customs will release this package?
> 3)if I do nothing,just wait,when I can received this package??
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jenayb

I've ordered three bags from international sellers now - all authentic, of course.

Two of my bags cleared customs within a few days, but one was stuck for a little over two weeks. I have no idea what the determining factor is in terms of time spent in customs, but rest assured if the bag is indeed authentic, it will make it to you. It is a bit nerveracking to have to wait, but fear not.


----------



## pinkywhite

Ellie Mae said:


> Pinky.. sorry... the AUSSIE customs battle was on. But it was WON, so do not give up hope!
> 
> Did you manage to locate a phone # for the customs officials where your bag is being held?
> 
> And what CARRIER has the package.. USPS, UPS, Fed-Ex??


 

 It is usps...thank you....


----------



## pinkywhite

Smoothoprter said:


> You had a Chanel bag valued at $100 on the customs form, and marked as a gift?
> 
> As in the other thread, it is quite possible that customs is holding the bag because they think it's fake at that price.


 
OMG!!!you are right it's fake at that price......


----------



## pinkywhite

Ellie Mae said:


> Yes, this is VERY true. NEVER, EVER, EVER under-declare a bag!


 

I will never under-declare a bag......OMG.....


----------



## pinkywhite

gidramom said:


> As others said, calling the custom office is a good idea. Does the tracking say which port the package has been held at?


 
The tracking shows "Inbound Into Customs" ,have no idea what is the means??maybe I need to call customs.


----------



## pinkywhite

shinymagpie said:


> Shipping outside is not a problem. It is the declaration on customs forms. A Chanel anything is a no brainer. Big metal CCs all over everything. Big braided metal chains. They stick out in X-ray like you wouldn't believe. I have watched mine roll across the screens at the airport. Just don't do it. You never know what the legal consequences are. I have enormous sympathy for the OP waiting for her bag on one level but not on another. There is too much risk to the OP and the seller by underdeclaring.


 

Thanks...you teach me a class.


----------



## pinkywhite

shinymagpie said:


> Follow up question. Your tracking on USPS shows inbound into customs or your tracking on Japan Post EMS says that...
> 
> Sometimes the systems don't get cross aligned. I have seen that happen where the update didn't get run and the bag was actually sitting waiting for the buyer to find a redelivery card. The tracking had not been updated internationally or locally. Just some hope there...


 

 My tracking on USPS shows inbound into customs.


----------



## jenayb

pinkywhite said:


> My tracking on USPS shows inbound into customs.


 
This simply means that the bag has headed into customs and will be inspected. Once the tracking changes to outbound, that means the bag is on its way!


----------



## Smoothoprter

pinkywhite said:


> OMG!!!you are right it's fake at that price......


 
So you did not ask the seller to mark the value down to $100 on the customs form?  The seller took it upon themselves to lie on the form?  How much did you pay?  What kind of Chanel bag are you talking about?


----------



## chloehandbags

^ All excellent questions! 

You don't happen to have a link to the auction, as well, do you, pinky?


----------



## jenayb

Smoothoprter said:


> So you did not ask the seller to mark the value down to $100 on the customs form? The seller took it upon themselves to lie on the form? How much did you pay? What kind of Chanel bag are you talking about?


 
Yes, VERY good questions! It's never a good idea to lie on customs forms, especially in a case like this!


----------



## silverfern

OP - I don't want to get you unnecessarily worried but I sold and sent a Chloe bag to the US on 31 October 2009 with tracking and signature confirmation declared at $150. It has been detained with Customs since 4 November 2009. Tracking info still shows "inbound into Customs".

The buyer says she never received any notification from Customs that duty was owing or that there was any other issue.

USPS and Singapore Post cannot track the parcel because according to their website Customs work only with their own internal reference numbers.

To this day I have not been able to find out where the bag is (I was hoping it would be returned to sender) and the buyer got her money back through a PP INR claim.

Hopefully your bag will be released without any problems. Have you tried contacting Customs directly? Good luck - I know how nervewracking Customs delays can be


----------



## christa

Om my  Awful! I've had my miu miu Coffer held up when it arrived in summer 2008. But I live in Finland, therefore my experiences will probably not help. Anyways I'd be happy to tell how it works over here... 

About Finnish taxes and customs I should tell you that import limits are very extreme. As mentioned in the Aussie-case, the limits there are 800 AUD (ok, I dont know if that's for taxes and customs fees). But here we pay:

-- taxes on the item, that is 22% of the value
-- and customs fees that is 3% (varies a bit due to item: 2,5-3%, bags are 3%) of the value.

Limits are:
-- 68 AUD (59 USD) to avoid paying the 22%
-- and 227 AUD (197 USD) to avoid paying the 3%.

I know that some good stuff in my country is run due to tax income for the government, but those limits with today's prices are outdated. It would be better if for example one could buy up to a certain amonut (for example 700 USD) every 2 months or so, without taxes. Then the government could collect taxes if it's obvious that a citizen benefits another country's cheaper prices (oh my what a sin! ).

So, the seller had declared my bag to a lower value, 50 USD, and as a gift (that I did not request, because I knew low value-items does not have high fees).

Then I got a note that I have a package in customs, and I went downtown to pick it up. I thought it was OK, they probably just checked it out, and due to low value I wouldn't have to pay. The lady opened the package in front me, and said:

"miu miu's are quite expensive (she didn't even think it could be fake), it is obvious that the sender lies on the customs form, now you have to prove the value. If this is a gift and you don't have the receipt you could ask the sender to send you one stating what she paid."

As a law student I got upset about this, how the lady presumes someone is lying, it is usually the presuming party who has to prove their case. Well there's the fact that miu miu's are expensive, but used items decrease in value..

I went home and contacted the seller. She was awesome, she sent me fax where she had copied the receipt of an outlet where she got the bag. The bag had been a display sample, and had some marks on it (I got it at a good price!! I knew about those.) There were other stuff on the receipt too, and it didn't say the names of the items, because some stores just don't do that. She had marked with a pen which one was my bag, and written on the side that it was from an outlet for damaged merchandise. I have no reason not believe her (I mean she could have lied in my favor, I'm not that naive, but it's not my problem, she's the one who gave me the receipt)! She sells a lot of samples, and probably makes good money on it on eBay. I took my fax letter to the customs and no questions asked I got the bag. There was indeed another lady then, who did not open the package, but the fax said "miu miu"..therefore I assume the only thing that mattered to them was to make sure people PAY taxes and fees! The whole counterfeit-thing was not an issue.

Here the receipt you have to show for customs could even be handwritten, because if the item origins from a second hand store, it is possible it's "cash only", and seller writes you a receipt on a receipt form printed from the web. Totally legally binding! There's a lot of legal issues regarding gift sending too..If a relative sends you a used designer handbag overseas as a gift, how can she know the value? I mean should she check up what maximum amount she might get if she sold it on eBay? I mean she could think like "well I got this old thing 5 years ago and used it a lot, for wealthy me it's worth peanuts..I'll send it over to my niece.."  And it could be sold on eBay for a lot less than the maximum amount, if the seller just want's to get rid of it without any profit. These are legal questions that tick me off  BTW, I'm planning on doing my master's thesis on counterfeit handbags, and Finland's situation regarding those etc.  

So this is Finland. The most important thing is to collect taxes. Counterfeits are of course illegal here, but it's not such a big market as in other countries. For example we do not have a big black market for those, only in tiny amounts. The government does not spend money on trying to stop that. 

And my 2 cents on declaring a low value.. I know you should never ever do that! But as a buyer, I understand other buyers too. Here in my tiny country, we have very limited possibilities to get designer handbags. Some shops yes, but this whole last season-outlet does not exist really. Same goes for second hand shops, in some you might find an authentic designer bag, but you can't count on it. And  European eBay-sites also have very limited amounts of stuff. So, as a serious bagaholic I hate the fact that I have to pay huge amounts extra for my bags just because I live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## chloehandbags

christa said:


> About Finnish taxes and customs I should tell you that import limits are very extreme. As mentioned in the Aussie-case, the limits there are 800 AUD (ok, I dont know if that's for taxes and customs fees). But here we pay:
> 
> -- taxes on the item, that is 22% of the value
> -- and customs fees that is 3% (varies a bit due to item: 2,5-3%, bags are 3%) of the value.
> 
> Limits are:
> -- 68 AUD (59 USD) to avoid paying the 22%
> -- and 227 AUD (197 USD) to avoid paying the 3%.
> 
> I know that some good stuff in my country is run due to tax income for the government, but those limits with today's prices are outdated. It would be better if for example one could buy up to a certain amonut (for example 700 USD) every 2 months or so, without taxes. Then the government could collect taxes if it's obvious that a citizen benefits another country's cheaper prices (oh my what a sin! ).


 

I know, it's the same here.

They call it rip-off Britain, as companies use the fact that we are an island (even though we're only about 21 miles from France and not much more from Holland!) to charge us far more than mainland Europe pays, for everything.

Not to mention the 17.5% VAT (sales tax) we have to pay on virtually anything we buy.

Then, like you, we get charged extortionate import duty, even on used goods, to try to ensure that we remain enslaved to these companies rip-off prices forever! 

Of course, it's even worse, at the moment, as the Euro is so high (at virtual parity with the pound, when it used to only be worth about 66%) and so, anything made in the Eurozone is now prohibitively expensive for most people (even though no customs duty is owed on it, of course).

I strongly believe that the ONLY fair tax is a finely calibrated income tax and I think it should be quite high, if necessary, for very high earning individuals, like certain bankers and CEOs (with any loopholes blocked) and that penalising people for spending, rather than hoarding, their cash (by taxing them) is utterly absurd, if the goal is a healthy economy. ush:

This is because many rich people, including those I have known well, are_ very_ careful with their money (that's how many of them get and/or stay rich!), whereas, many poor people simply have to spend a far greater proportion of their money, just to feed and clothe themselves; meaning that VAT and sales tax (and to a certain extent, import duties) are, essentially, often a tax on the poor.  

If governments of Western countries want to ensure that the citizens of their country buy home-produced stuff, rather than imports from the developing world, it would be a much better idea to nurture businesses that produce specialised and/or luxury goods (which could then be sold, not only to people from the West, but also to richer people from developing countries); as there is really no way we can, or should, try to compete with people who will work for a $1, or less, per day and as I say, raising taxes, in a vain attempt to do so, just hurts the poor and the middle incomed.


----------



## queen.asli

chloehandbags said:


> Not to mention the 17.5% VAT (sales tax) we have to pay on virtually anything we buy.



Here in Denmark 25 % VAT (sales tax) on every thing we buy


----------



## itsonly4me

OP where are ya??  Have you called customs?!


----------



## chloehandbags

queen.asli said:


> Here in Denmark 25 % VAT (sales tax) on every thing we buy


 

I know, I've heard about that - terrible! 

So unfair - especially on people on lower, to middle, incomes.


----------



## chloehandbags

itsonly4me said:


> OP where are ya?? Have you called customs?!


 

Maybe she's run away from the thread hijackers?! 

Sorry OP, I'll shut up now!


----------



## northerndancer

pinkywhite said:


> Thank you all,is there any possible because the customs hold so long because they think it is fake???


 
That story about Australian customs declaring the bag a fake scared everybody but is not a common occurance.  It is more likely that customs is backed up or that they did a spot check on the bag and are re-evaluating it for customs.  Keep us posted.


----------



## chloehandbags

^ 

In fact, I think it's the first time I've ever heard of it happening to a seller, on here?


----------



## northerndancer

^^^  Me too.  Hopefully just a rogue lightning bolt.


----------



## shinymagpie

^  Silverfern says the same thing happened to her in Post 28 of this thread. US Customs, but bag was from Singapore in that case, not Japan.


----------



## christa

chloehandbags said:


> I know, it's the same here.
> 
> They call it rip-off Britain, as companies use the fact that we are an island (even though we're only about 21 miles from France and not much more from Holland!) to charge us far more than mainland Europe pays, for everything.
> 
> Not to mention the 17.5% VAT (sales tax) we have to pay on virtually anything we buy.
> 
> Then, like you, we get charged extortionate import duty, even on used goods, to try to ensure that we remain enslaved to these companies rip-off prices forever!
> 
> Of course, it's even worse, at the moment, as the Euro is so high (at virtual parity with the pound, when it used to only be worth about 66%) and so, anything made in the Eurozone is now prohibitively expensive for most people (even though no customs duty is owed on it, of course).
> 
> I strongly believe that the ONLY fair tax is a finely calibrated income tax and I think it should be quite high, if necessary, for very high earning individuals, like certain bankers and CEOs (with any loopholes blocked) and that penalising people for spending, rather than hoarding, their cash (by taxing them) is utterly absurd, if the goal is a healthy economy. ush:
> 
> This is because many rich people, including those I have known well, are_ very_ careful with their money (that's how many of them get and/or stay rich!), whereas, many poor people simply have to spend a far greater proportion of their money, just to feed and clothe themselves; meaning that VAT and sales tax (and to a certain extent, import duties) are, essentially, often a tax on the poor.
> 
> If governments of Western countries want to ensure that the citizens of their country buy home-produced stuff, rather than imports from the developing world, it would be a much better idea to nurture businesses that produce specialised and/or luxury goods (which could then be sold, not only to people from the West, but also to richer people from developing countries); as there is really no way we can, or should, try to compete with people who will work for a $1, or less, per day and as I say, raising taxes, in a vain attempt to do so, just hurts the poor and the middle incomed.



I totally agree! The 22% I mentioned is the VAT. It's so stupid to pay that for something used! I mean if I buy something here for example from a flea market, I don't have to pay VAT, but if I get a scratched bag from USA, oh DO I have to pay!! The bag has already once been paid for with VAT, when it was new. And on top of that, we pay VAT for shipping costs too! They calculate the whole amount, bag+shipping, and charges you for that.

If the government don't want people to take advantage of for example USA, with lower VAT (not sure of their VAT, but as an example), they could charge us the the extra amount, the difference in VATs.

OK, sorry for the off-topic comment. And for the political references. I'm not trying to post the forbidden political content. This is just something I struggle with as a bag fanatic living in a small country


----------



## chloehandbags

northerndancer said:


> ^^^ Me too. Hopefully just a rogue lightning bolt.


----------



## chloehandbags

shinymagpie said:


> ^ Silverfern says the same thing happened to her in Post 28 of this thread. US Customs, but bag was from Singapore in that case, not Japan.


 

Oh right - wonder if it's ever happened to anyone else, on here, too?


----------



## shinymagpie

chloehandbags said:


> Oh right - wonder if it's ever happened to anyone else, on here, too?



I thought there were 3. The one to Oz which was resolved. 

The one belonging to Pinkywhite, which was from Japan to USA and Silverfern's which was Singapore to USA. What the USA one's had in common was both were marked relatively low and both were last postmarked by USPS as inbound into customs and thereafter missing in action...  That's the scary bit. Why have they never been found...


----------



## northerndancer

shinymagpie said:


> I thought there were 3. The one to Oz which was resolved.
> 
> The one belonging to Pinkywhite, which was from Japan to USA and Silverfern's which was Singapore to USA. What the USA one's had in common was both were marked relatively low and both were last postmarked by USPS as inbound into customs and thereafter missing in action... That's the scary bit. Why have they never been found...


 
The difference in these cases is that the Oz bag never disappeared.  Customs thought it was a fake and was prepared to destroy it.  Judge, jury and executioner.  A really scary prospect.

The other two (Sliverfern's and Pinkywhite's) did not get tracked out of customs.  There was no mention made that customs thought these bags were fakes and were going to destroy them.  Too much time has gone by to be hopeful about Sliverfern's bag but hopefully Pinkywhite's will pop up.


----------



## shinymagpie

It would be reassuring if Pinkywhite's bag does appear. Would love to know how a bag can just vanish into the ether like that.


----------



## northerndancer

Who knows where these bags end up?  Same thing with those that get lost in the mail.   Fortunately it doesn't happen very often.  

Hopefully Pinkywhite will come back and give us an update.


----------



## chloehandbags

shinymagpie said:


> I thought there were 3. The one to Oz which was resolved.
> 
> The one belonging to Pinkywhite, which was from Japan to USA and Silverfern's which was Singapore to USA. What the USA one's had in common was both were marked relatively low and both were last postmarked by USPS as inbound into customs and thereafter missing in action... That's the scary bit. Why have they never been found...


 

Hmmm...

Sounds like it might be fairly common, then (especially for under-declared items)? :s

Not good at all. 


ETA: I see the other two weren't accused of being fakes - that's something then, I suppose!


----------



## lala_lux

I am going through the same thing right now! Ahhh!!! I have a question for anyone out there that may know.  If you ship a bag with insurance for the full value amount and it gets "lost" in customs, will USPS pay your insurance claim?


----------



## gidramom

lala_lux said:


> I am going through the same thing right now! Ahhh!!! I have a question for anyone out there that may know.  If you ship a bag with insurance for the full value amount and it gets "lost" in customs, will USPS pay your insurance claim?



What country did you ship to? I think items being held at customs isn't technically a "lost" but there are certain time frames for filing insurance claims, so calling USPS International Inquiry Center might help you to find out.

http://www.usps.com/insuranceclaims/intlclaims.htm


----------



## shinymagpie

I just pulled this off the US Customs and Border Protection site - trade - internet purchases

This seems to be the standard flow for buying something. I am not an expert but this looks like what most handbag buyers would be dealing with.

*Postal Service, Couriers and Freight*
There are three ways goods can be sent to you from abroad. In order to avoid costly problems, you and the seller of your goods should agree on which will be used the international postal service, a courier service, or freight carriers.

International Postal Service: Merchandise shipped through the international postal service is forwarded upon its arrival in the United States to one of U.S. Customs and Border Protection International Mail Branches for clearance. If the item is less than $2,000 in value and is not subject to a quota or is not a restricted or prohibited item, a CBP official will usually prepare the paperwork for importing it, assess the proper duty, and release it for delivery. This procedure is generally referred to as a *mail entry*.

Packages whose declared value is under $200 ($100 if being sent as a gift to someone other than the purchaser) will generally be cleared without any additional paperwork prepared by CBP. However, CBP always reserves the right to require a formal entry for any importation and generally exercises this option if there is something unusual about the importation, or if important documents such as an invoice or bill of sale do not accompany the item.

If any duty is owed, CBP will charge a processing fee for clearing your package. Duty and the processing fee are usually paid at your local post office, where your package is forwarded.

Hint: To speed a package through CBP examination at a port's International Mail Branch, the seller should affix a completed CN 22 or CN 23 (U.S. Customs and Border Protection Declaration Form) to the outside of the package. This form may be obtained at local post offices worldwide.
Plus: Pretty economical.

Pitfalls: If the item's value is more than $2,000, it may be held at the mail facility until you can arrange for a formal entry. This may require either hiring a customs broker to clear your goods or you may file the paperwork yourself.

Lost packages are hard to find. Since most packages sent through the mail do not have tracking numbers unless they are insured or you've paid to have a tracking number, it can be impossible to trace a "lost" package. If a package is lost a "tracer" should be initiated by the sender of the package.

This part is the warning message

Can you trust the seller to provide accurate information about the item being shipped in the Customs section of the shipping documents? Giving misleading or inaccurate information about the nature of the item and its value is illegal. And it is the importer - YOU - who could face legal action and fines for this violation!

For example, antique silver teapot, silk kimono, 18-karat gold rope necklace. It is very important that this information be detailed and accurate. What is described here will determine the classification number and duty rate that Customs assigns the item when it arrives in the United States. If this information is inaccurate, you could end up paying the wrong duty rate for what you purchased. If it is inaccurate enough to seem deliberately misleading -- keep in mind that CBP does randomly inspect packages -- *your goods could be seized and you may be assessed a fine.*

-------------------------------------------
Back to how I read it...

Surely if there is a problem, some paperwork should emerge with a stern warning letter and a fine. Followed by the release of an item.  But nothing at all...


----------



## lala_lux

Oh I wasnt the sender.  I am the recipient.  The sender is from Canada.  If it never leaves customs then what happens?


----------



## Konicek007

love18 said:
			
		

> My chanel bag is inbound custom usps new york what i can do ?please tell me what happened of your chanel bag ,please help me!!!



Maybe call them and ask whether u should pay any fees..
Last week my LV bag purchased from Japan was held in customs. As I had the tracking number, I watched it, and expected a phonecall from customs. When nothing happened for few days I phoned them and paid over phone and my bag came next day...


----------



## aphrodite88

Konicek007 said:


> Maybe call them and ask whether u should pay any fees..
> Last week my LV bag purchased from Japan was held in customs. As I had the tracking number, I watched it, and expected a phonecall from customs. When nothing happened for few days I phoned them and paid over phone and my bag came next day...



and how much did you pay? i am going to buy a chanel bag but thinking about the custom seems too much hassle :s so i am kinda confused


----------



## poopsie

love18 said:


> My chanel bag is inbound custom usps new york what i can do ?please tell me what happened of your chanel bag ,please help me!!!





  This thread is over 2 years old so if it hasn't been updated by now I don't think it will be any time soon. 

Have you called customs? You don't even say how long it has been


----------



## Konicek007

aphrodite88 said:


> and how much did you pay? i am going to buy a chanel bag but thinking about the custom seems too much hassle :s so i am kinda confused



hi, sorry for late reply, i was away...
I paid about £50.. The bag was £150.


----------



## Hossain

Help- I bought a vintage Chanel bag for $900 from a seller in the USA. The seller paid $650 insurance and marked the package as gift. The uk customs are charging me £155 to have it released!!!! Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hossain said:


> Help- I bought a vintage Chanel bag for $900 from a seller in the USA. The seller paid $650 insurance and marked the package as gift. The uk customs are charging me £155 to have it released!!!! Is there anything I can do about it?


 

    Probably not.... you can ask the customs agent why you are being charged

    that amount since the packaged was marked as a gift...


----------



## Skittle

Hossain said:


> Help- I bought a vintage Chanel bag for $900 from a seller in the USA. The seller paid $650 insurance and marked the package as gift. The uk customs are charging me £155 to have it released!!!! Is there anything I can do about it?



The seller did her best to save you money. You should have researched the duty and VAT that you have to pay. In most countries you pay taxes on gifts too. I doubt that she could have claimed that the vintage Channel purse is worth $60 or less. If the Customs open the package they can reevaluate the bag and charge you for a much higher value.

From HM Revenue & Customs web page:

2.4 Gifts
Goods sent as a gift that are over £40 in value are liable to import VAT. Customs duty also becomes payable if the value of the goods is over £135 but is waived if the amount of duty calculated is less than £9.


----------



## shinymagpie

Hossain said:
			
		

> Help- I bought a vintage Chanel bag for $900 from a seller in the USA. The seller paid $650 insurance and marked the package as gift. The uk customs are charging me £155 to have it released!!!! Is there anything I can do about it?



You just pay it. You are obliged to follow international law. Please don't bid if you are not willing to pay import duties. The UK IS notorious for being one of the strictest in the world.





			
				hotshot said:
			
		

> Probably not.... you can ask the customs agent why you are being charged
> 
> that amount since the packaged was marked as a gift...



Hotshot - if you read the quote below, you will see that marking as a gift, it is irrelevant when the value is over £40. A Chanel bag is definitely worth more than £40. 




			
				Skittle said:
			
		

> The seller did her best to save you money. You should have researched the duty and VAT that you have to pay. In most countries you pay taxes on gifts too. I doubt that she could have claimed that the vintage Channel purse is worth $60 or less. If the Customs open the package they can reevaluate the bag and charge you for a much higher value.
> 
> From HM Revenue & Customs web page:
> 
> 2.4 Gifts
> Goods sent as a gift that are over £40 in value are liable to import VAT. Customs duty also becomes payable if the value of the goods is over £135 but is waived if the amount of duty calculated is less than £9.



Exactly. Buyers must take responsibility for international purchases. I believe the UK also has an impound indefinitely rule that they could use if they want to get really nasty.


----------



## yinggirl43

Hi, is everyone can help , I bought handbag from
Yoogis Closet  $325 plus delivery £29.95 I paid £233.56 , but the uk Customs ask me import vat £90 ... I don't know is this much , anyone know what I can do about it ....


----------



## Trainwreck

It is up to the buyer to pay all the import taxes/duty, or whatever the government where you live decides to charge you to get your bag.
It is mandatory that anyone contemplating international purches know the law.
After reading the US rules and regs about customs and duties, I restrict my purchasing to USA only. 
Though I would spend much less buying a bag from abroad, I just don't.
Whatever customs wants to charge, you must pay.
Not fun, but customs issues rarely are.


----------



## pooki3pook

I just would like to share my story.
I imported 32 Used wallets and purse LV and chanel from Thailand and it is all Authentic. I used shipping company that work with DHL and idk how much they put value for the invoice. I was so upset that my package stuck in the US custom for 1 whole week and they cannot do anything.
after 1 week DHL update tracking said “please contact DHL” so I called. They gave me new number to call and I called, she said customs X-Ray my package and Now they want to Open the box to investigate (believe that it is fake). And it can take from 10-30 days 
So I was so Nervous. I am a million percent sure my Stuff are authentic but I did not know how much my shipping company put the invoice I don’t want them to under-declare and I contacted them. They never reply about it just said give the custom times.

So that was on friday when I called DHL.
Saturday still no update, Today is Sunday and I prayed sooooo long to God. And this afternoon I feel smth so I have to check the website (thought it will be the same since today is sunday and monday is holiday) I did not expected that the status update to “custom status update” and click + it said “Shipment has been given a release by Customs”
Oh my Lord I cannot believe how relieve I am.

I would like to tell someone that was on the same boat with me if your stuff are authentic I think the officer can differentiate them. (I watched this. It is really helpful. It even say hiend brands tell tricks to customs how to catch fake)



So if you still in range 1-2 weeks just give it time. Sometimes customs have a long queue until your turn so have to be patient.

I hope my experience can give some answers to someone!
Thanks God Bless!


----------



## BeenBurned

pooki3pook said:


> I just would like to share my story.
> I imported 32 Used wallets and purse LV and chanel from Thailand and it is all Authentic. I used shipping company that work with DHL and idk how much they put value for the invoice. I was so upset that my package stuck in the US custom for 1 whole week and they cannot do anything.
> after 1 week DHL update tracking said “please contact DHL” so I called. They gave me new number to call and I called, she said customs X-Ray my package and Now they want to Open the box to investigate (believe that it is fake). And it can take from 10-30 days
> So I was so Nervous. I am a million percent sure my Stuff are authentic but I did not know how much my shipping company put the invoice I don’t want them to under-declare and I contacted them. They never reply about it just said give the custom times.
> 
> So that was on friday when I called DHL.
> Saturday still no update, Today is Sunday and I prayed sooooo long to God. And this afternoon I feel smth so I have to check the website (thought it will be the same since today is sunday and monday is holiday) I did not expected that the status update to “custom status update” and click + it said “Shipment has been given a release by Customs”
> Oh my Lord I cannot believe how relieve I am.
> 
> I would like to tell someone that was on the same boat with me if your stuff are authentic I think the officer can differentiate them. (I watched this. It is really helpful. It even say hiend brands tell tricks to customs how to catch fake)
> 
> 
> 
> So if you still in range 1-2 weeks just give it time. Sometimes customs have a long queue until your turn so have to be patient.
> 
> I hope my experience can give some answers to someone!
> Thanks God Bless!



I can't figure out if you're the buyer or the seller. It sounds like you purchase items for resale. 

But I do have comments. 

1. Customs officials (generally) do NOT know how to authenticate, do NOT have expertise and except in possible rare cases, do NOT have experts available to vet items. 
2. What they do have an idea of is ballpark prices of genuine items and whether a value is under-declared
3. It's illegal for buyers to request that sellers lowball value and it's illegal for senders to under-declare the value of the shipment
4. Customs officials have the right to confiscate items they suspect of being counterfeit (even if they are not) if the values have not been honestly stated. 

There's a long thread (somewhere on the ebay subforum) about Australian officials confiscating an authentic item that they believed to be fake. The poster had to jump through hoops to resolve it.

Bottom line is that NO ONE should request that items be under valued and no sender should do anyone any "favors" by lying on customs forms.

JMHO.


----------



## pooki3pook

BeenBurned said:


> I can't figure out if you're the buyer or the seller. It sounds like you purchase items for resale.
> 
> But I do have comments.
> 
> 1. Customs officials (generally) do NOT know how to authenticate, do NOT have expertise and except in possible rare cases, do NOT have experts available to vet items.
> 2. What they do have an idea of is ballpark prices of genuine items and whether a value is under-declared
> 3. It's illegal for buyers to request that sellers lowball value and it's illegal for senders to under-declare the value of the shipment
> 4. Customs officials have the right to confiscate items they suspect of being counterfeit (even if they are not) if the values have not been honestly stated.
> 
> There's a long thread (somewhere on the ebay subforum) about Australian officials confiscating an authentic item that they believed to be fake. The poster had to jump through hoops to resolve it.
> 
> Bottom line is that NO ONE should request that items be under valued and no sender should do anyone any "favors" by lying on customs forms.
> 
> JMHO.


I did not say anything about supporting “underdeclare” as well as that what I know is they do take your package out to differentiated the Authenticity.‍♀️ 
how do you know they not know how to differentiate? Did you even look at the video? How they work is once they took out your package from pre-clearance they will be in Queue for X-Rays then if it contains obvious brand (chanel logo, etc Or multiple purses) in the X-Ray they do pull out to investigate further no matter what price show. Yes the declaration play apart but Authenticity def in a role of passing custom.

otherwise my friend who imports big lots of LV that claim true value should already pass it easily but no, she stuck at customs and go through same path. 

I’m here just to tell people that in the same shoes not to brag about “you underdeclare thats why you stuck”  

It is nerve wrecking enough to wait for packages, so until the time comes they should have space to be in peace.


----------



## BeenBurned

I have no doubt it's nerve-wracking but if you read this thread, you'll understand my post. 






						HELP!!!  I sent a bag to australia buyer and customs wants to DESTROY THE BAG!!!
					

I just got this letter from my buyer in australia.   I shipped her an AUTHENTIC Louis Vuitton bag(of course)   "HI Rachel,  I have some horrible news, Customs have seized the bag & are claiming it needs to be destroyed!!!! I have a letter from them today, I need to know the following from you...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Gabs007

BeenBurned said:


> I can't figure out if you're the buyer or the seller. It sounds like you purchase items for resale.
> 
> But I do have comments.
> 
> 1. Customs officials (generally) do NOT know how to authenticate, do NOT have expertise and except in possible rare cases, do NOT have experts available to vet items.
> 2. What they do have an idea of is ballpark prices of genuine items and whether a value is under-declared
> 3. It's illegal for buyers to request that sellers lowball value and it's illegal for senders to under-declare the value of the shipment
> 4. Customs officials have the right to confiscate items they suspect of being counterfeit (even if they are not) if the values have not been honestly stated.
> 
> There's a long thread (somewhere on the ebay subforum) about Australian officials confiscating an authentic item that they believed to be fake. The poster had to jump through hoops to resolve it.
> 
> Bottom line is that NO ONE should request that items be under valued and no sender should do anyone any "favors" by lying on customs forms.
> 
> JMHO.



I think it does depend from country to country, some countries have a total war against counterfeit items, while others are less interested unless it is a mass shipment of a lot of items, I know that Germany, France and Austria have experts to determine if an item is authentic and work with the brands, in the UK, they simply charge you the tax a genuine item would be and don't seem to be bothered about fakes. Unless you are dealing with fakes very big style and avoid tax, they do not seem to care at all.

I recently sent an few items to a friend and since she lives in an non EU country, tax stopped them, I didn't exactly underdeclare but declared on the lower end because I didn't want her to be stung with custom charges, customs wanted evidence that it is a present and a copy of my passport, which I provided, with an explanation that we are moving, the dresses might be brands but they are not new and have been worn, and and my estimate was according to how much it would be on eBay (found a few items listed quite low), they were happy with that and released the shipment. I am sure if I would have given a fantastically low value, it wouldn't have been so easy.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

I have a bag coming from Europe from DHL, currently it says shipment on hold. I’m worried about customs, does anyone have experience with customs?


----------



## Phanlee91

alyssamay_xx said:


> I have a bag coming from Europe from DHL, currently it says shipment on hold. I’m worried about customs, does anyone have experience with customs?


Did you ever figure it out?


----------

